# Anyone used La Vita Felice for surrogacy



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi husband and I heading to La Vita in mid march for de surrogacy and just wondering if anyone had any experience with clinic.  Any info greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## lhaub (Mar 15, 2010)

Karen, I would be interested in hearing how your trip to Kharkov went. We are traveling hopefully in April.


----------

